# smartcat USB touchpad

## gseba

Hi,

has anyone tried if the Cirque Smartcat USB touchpad is recognized with current 3.6.x kernel in Xorg server?

Or that the 4(3) buttons work?

The link to the product is http://www.cirque.com/desktoptouchpad/productsandorders/smartcat.aspx

Thanks,

Sebastian

P.S. I know the simpler Easycat USB touchpad with 2 buttons works (as in here).

----------

